
Cliff Johnson’s Fool’s Errand (2015) - doppp
http://www.filfre.net/2015/11/cliff-johnsons-fools-errand/
======
fenomas
Amazing to see here that he was friends with the Firesign Theatre and
considered collaborating with them.

Just imagine how surreal a a Nick Danger game by Cliff Johnson might have
been!

------
dfabulich
You can download "The Fool's Errand" for free from the author's website.
[http://fools-errand.com/02-FE/index.htm](http://fools-
errand.com/02-FE/index.htm) You'll need to use an emulator to run them; the
author provides links to free emulators, too.

It's totally worth it.

------
hacker314159
Wow,nostalgia overload as I recall how I used to play Fool’s Errand on my Mac
SE as a kid.

------
the_af
The Fool's Errand is indeed a gem. A very long time ago I played the low-res
color version on my PC, but I understand the proper way to play it is in its
original, hi-res monochrome glory.

